
US Supreme Court declares that employers can force workers into arbitration - jhatax
https://work.qz.com/1283730/the-us-supreme-court-ruling-on-worker-arbitration-dealt-a-huge-blow-to-the-metoo-movement/
======
jhatax
For the official SC ruling, read [1].

1\.
[https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/17pdf/16-285_q8l1.pdf](https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/17pdf/16-285_q8l1.pdf)

